# How many have harnesses from Chattiesmom?



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Could you post pictures of your harnesses? Or tell me your favorite color you have? Do they hold up well to everyday use? Thanks!!!  I can't decide on a color :smpullhair: , leaning towards Irr. Rose pink.....but Abbey has soooo much pink already! :biggrin:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I have baby pink and turquoise
I LOVE both colors but the turquoise has been my favorite lately.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I have about six or so (maybe more)...can't remember right now. The one I use the most is the black and white gingham. These are the only harnesses I use.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have bought 2 of the harness & leash sets. Boo has a very pretty deep rich red & Hannah has white. I know white is not colorful but I wanted at least one set I wouldn't feel I have to color co-ordinate with all her outfits. I love them, they're very well made & durable.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

You don't even want to know...  ...Skylar has way tooo many....one to match all of her coats or sweaters which she also has way toooo many of....thankfully she is an only child....and spoiled not only by me...but also her extended family....

OOpsss.....as usual ....didn't read the entire subject heading....just regular old harnesses....not special one's from Chattiesmom....didn't know about hers when I got Skylar's.... :angry: :angry: :angry: but now that I do....what color doesn't she have....


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have one of Chattiesmom's harnesses and it's the only harness I use. I use it several times a day for our potty walks and I've had it since Karli was a puppy. At first Karli had an issue with harnesses (any harness), but now she is so cute - she holds up her front paws one at a time for me to put the harness on.

Here's the one we have:












Joy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I have one of Chattiesmom's harnesses and it's the only harness I use. I use it several times a day for our potty walks and I've had it since Karli was a puppy. At first Karli had and issue with harnesses (any harness), but now she is so cute - she holds up her front paws one at a time for me to put the harness on.
> 
> Here's the one we have:
> 
> ...


oooh, that's pretty! :smilie_daumenpos: Is that the Irr. Purple or just purple color?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I have, too. It's actually royal blue!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the irr. pink for Zoe and I'm not sure which blue for Jett. I really love them in the fact that matting is so much more manageable and they are thin enough that for the most part, their hair hides the harness. The irr. pink is pretty, but when I first got it it just looked like it was dusty. LOL But I didn't want anything real flashy to clash with whatever I or she was wearing.

I've had mine for over 2 years now and I'm noticing the silk threads are coming apart and off what ever the lining is underneath. It's still holding strong so I'm not worried about it breaking. Maybe it's because she is a bigger girl...10lbs, and loves to stand on her back feet and pull when someone is walking towards us. Plus she is REALLY STRONG. My vet and all the techs were just amazed when they had to get x-rays. Has this happened to anyone else?? I'm not knocking the harness because I do think they're great.

I do feel I should say I'm not at all pleased with the coupler. I got the coupler with the swarvoski crystals and it just twists and twists to the point that I can no longer get it to lay flat. It was really pretty and at dusk when the street lights came on I loved how the crystals sparkled in the light.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524360
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I went back to look at the PM where I ordered the harness and leash and it's the regular purple one. It's very pretty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have two leash/harness sets from her. I have the red and the black. Black is always a great idea with Malts and I also get a lot of use out of the red.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I have a silk harness and leash set in light blue from Cindy. I really love it and would definately recommend you get that kind. Oh and make sure you get some swarovski crystal accents too for a bit of extra bling! Anyway, it gets tons of wear because it's the only one I will use for him, so it's pretty dirty by now. I pm'd her a couple weeks ago for a new one, and sent another one a couple days ago but I still haven't heard from her. I know she had a house fire a couple months ago and she said she was very backed up on orders then, so I don't even know if she's still making them right now, but try and see if you can get through.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a navy and a green harness from Cindy. They are really great!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey has 6, I think. The rose one is our favorite. When it gets dirty I toss in washer and hang to dry. It hold up to this treatment...so far!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have one red and one blue with the leashes and a coupler.


----------



## kkfashionista (Nov 18, 2007)

I have 4 -- one purple, orange, hot pink, and blue w/the matching leashes


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope I'm not too late but here are some pictures of Poptart in his harness I posted awhile ago for someone.














































I hope these pictures help. Ignore his yucky coat. He really needed a bath then. I also have the light pink with the crystals on it too. SB has had her pink one for quite a while so its getting faded but not one of the crystal have fallen off! I think she will be getting a new one for Easter though. :biggrin:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Winnie has the hot pink and white check-great color for a girlie girl. I do find I need to iron the leash after washing because it gets quite rumpled. My first harness didn't hold up as long as I liked because WInnie was growing so fast I was frequently adjusting the metal clips and it wore on the silk fabric. However, once growth is stabilized and you don't have to move the clips for adjustment, they work beautifully!


----------

